# March 1st



## Wulffhunter (Dec 12, 2011)

Hey guys, this snow goose fever is hitting me pretty hard. I got the blinds ready, gun cleaned, decoys ready, stuff organized and I can't even hunt yet. I was just wondering if it would be worthless to be setting decoys out on the first of March up here in MN over by Big Stone lake. I thought that maybe a few flocks would be migrating and that I could get rid of this restlessness as well.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Go scout and look for yourself and see what happens.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I personally think you'd be better off in SD.


----------



## mjschuette (Feb 24, 2005)

or as close to sd as u can get in the sw corner of mn. but still better in sd.


----------



## JDuncan (Feb 11, 2011)

i hunt around traverse late april it's way to early to hunt mn...sd is alot better will be out there march 9th..i leave to missouri tomorrow..will post when i get back


----------



## duknut (Feb 5, 2012)

allright, i posted yest about a guide in ark but i would be willing to go really anywhere for the best odds of a great shoot. any suggestions, and or references? thnx


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

http://www.lonedrake.net/

not sure if he has any openings, but he just killed 984 birds in 16 hunts in AR


----------



## ksgoosehunter13 (Jan 19, 2012)

http://www.northernskiesoutfitters.com/
Contact mat Dont know if he has any openings and they will do what ever they need to do to get your group on birds.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Wulffhunter said:


> Hey guys, this snow goose fever is hitting me pretty hard. I got the blinds ready, gun cleaned, decoys ready, stuff organized and I can't even hunt yet. I was just wondering if it would be worthless to be setting decoys out on the first of March up here in MN over by Big Stone lake. I thought that maybe a few flocks would be migrating and that I could get rid of this restlessness as well.


March 1 may be a little iffy, but you can be surprised by the number of birds in MN. Last year was a little different with all the water too though. I had a job in Morris last year and drove out there March 30th. This is what I found:

There were several other groups of birds within a couple miles of town, I only had a few minutes to drive around and saw 3 different feeds.
There and gone though, took that picture on a Thursday, drove out there again the following Monday and never saw a bird.

Hard to time and dependent on water, but if you can make it all come together you could probably do fairly well in MN, probably not on March 1 though.


----------



## Wulffhunter (Dec 12, 2011)

I hunt farther west and there were birds out where I hunt from the end of march to the middle of April or so. It could be earlier this year but you never know.


----------

